# TN Outbackers, Where Are You



## tovich6144 (Apr 10, 2004)

Any Outbackers from the State of TN? or for that matter, AL, GA or KY? We just joined this "elite" group of TT owners with the purchase of our 28BHS. Are really excited to make our maiden voyage April 16th.


----------



## wldlfnutz (Apr 21, 2004)

We may as well call ourselves TN people, we come down from Chicago ever chance we get. We are going to be in Townsend for a week in Sept. Hope you find some home staters. Happy Camping!


----------

